# need for passsing an SE



## 1234oj (Feb 3, 2008)

I passed california PE in OCT'07.... my first attempt  )))))

Now, i am in nevada and do purely bridge design... do i need to be going for the SE exam??

I dont see myself going in building design in near future!!

Would it be worth the effort?


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nevada will require you to pass the NCEES Civil, Structural I, and Structural II in order to be a licensed SE there.

It will be a very long road, but I would recommend it. It is so worth it once it's done!!!!


----------



## 1234oj (Feb 4, 2008)

ok..

1) but what is that a PE bridge engineer cant design? . I Know that a PE cant be in charge of work like hospitals, complex bldgs et al... how about in bridge design?

2) Is there a minimum number of years in between PE and Structural I?

Regards,


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 4, 2008)

1) You'll have to look specifically at the Nevada state code for rules for sealing.

2) For your case since you've taken the Civil exam in CA, you'll have to make sure you have 4 years of experiance (total) before you can take the Structural I and Structural II.


----------

